# How to finish a basement with low air-ducts?



## MKW (Sep 13, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## MKW (Sep 13, 2012)

I found this: http://www.familyhandyman.com/DIY-P...ten-basement-air-ducts-to-gain-space/View-All


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

as long as it carries the same amount of airflow it should be ok. is it worth the cost for those few inches rather then boxing them in like they usually do. most basement i have been in the ductwork was usually kept on one side or the other so you had at least one half you could finish.


----------



## MKW (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi Danny,

Thank you for replying.

That's the problem, they put the duct-work all over the basement. Is it suppose to be done that way?


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Most of the time, yes. Sometimes they can contain the ductwork within the joist bays, sometimes (as is the case with most trunk lines) they have to run those below the bottom of the joists.

Mainly because cutting into the beams and or joists to place your HVAC ductwork would create some major structural issues.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Have an HVAC guy look at it and see if they can be run better. If they are against a wall you can box them in and they are out of the way.
If you really want to go nuts get rid of them and use electric heat!!!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And to ansewer one of your questions, no way can you cut into any floor joist for any reason that much.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

MKW said:


> Is it possible to move the air ducts into the ceiling, by craving a way trough the wood beams,!


Absolutely not!



> would that be dangerous for the stability of the flooring above?


Absofreakinlutely!!!
Frame out around the duct and rock it.


----------



## MKW (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you everyone, for replying!!  I truly appreciate it!









mae-ling said:


> Have an HVAC guy look at it and see if they can be run better. If they are against a wall you can box them in and they are out of the way.


I like this option! And someone said I could put bulkhead over the ducts, put some lights in it, and make a feature of it. 

Could you guys give me an estimate of how much it will cost to re-arrange the ducts to the edge of the basement?

The basement is not that big to begin with, and with the ducts going everywhere, it makes it much smaller than it is.

Not only that, but the furnace is right in the middle of the basement. I think the previous owner had that installed about 7 to 9 years ago. It looks like this:










So now you understand, why I want to at least move the ducts out of the way. It's really disorganized if you ask me, the way they were put in. I wonder why they didn't put it around the edge of the basement?


----------



## oodssoo (Jul 16, 2012)

One thing that would help in getting an answer is this:

What would you accomplish by rearranging the ductwork (wether it's metal or flex)? In other words, what are you trying to do here?


----------



## Pianolady (Jun 28, 2012)

We actually removed the soffits on our ductwork to expose it when we took the center wall out, also exposing the beam and posts. Painted the beam and posts black and patched the ceiling. The ductwork showing bothered us much less than the soffit hanging down. It works if you don't mind that more industrial look.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

I started using metal for soffits years ago and never looked back. Straighter, cheaper, lighter and easier.


----------

